# Defective angle stop



## James D. (Feb 11, 2014)

I installed a under sink angle stop 5 months ago. The handle popped off of the defective valve and flooded the residence. What is my liability?????

James D.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Where do you purchase your material from?

Hope it's not home sleazy..


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

nm.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Your liability is 100%


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

James D. said:


> I installed a under sink angle stop 5 months ago. The handle popped off of the defective valve and flooded the residence. What is my liability?????
> 
> James D.














Depends. That may be an issue for the courts to resolve.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

You should sue the installer.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Seeing that you are a GC the liability may be on you. Are you supposed to be installing that? I hope that's not all you were doing there, if so here that would be against the law.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

In my little town we had an issue like this. A plumber did a side job and an angle stop blew off an upstairs lav while the homeowners were out if town. Our water pressure is 45-49 psi, depending on how close to the water tower. The flooding was pretty severe. The homeowners turned it in to their insurance and all was good.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

